# DSGV dementiert massive Probleme bei Kreditkarten



## Newsfeed (14 Januar 2010)

Auch die vom Programmierfehler betroffenen Kreditkarten sollen laut DSGV an fast allen Händlerterminals auf unterschiedlichen technischen Wegen genutzt werden können. Die Leipziger Volkszeitung hatte vom "massiven" Problemen berichtet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

